# 4x4.5 and 4x100.. what's the diff?



## MKII1.8Tgti (Jul 4, 2007)

i know this is a dumb question but i called on some wheels today that i've seen people run on caddy's. Konig Rewind, 14x7. i've seen these same wheels on a few caddy's mosty GTi's. anyway will i need an adaptor plate or what to make these fit because the dude said they are only made in 4x4.5 not 4x100 so they won't work?
any info?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 4x4.5 and 4x100.. what's the diff? (MKII1.8Tgti)*

4x4'' is 4x100
They are the wrong bolt pattern. You would need adaptors.


----------



## MKII1.8Tgti (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: 4x4.5 and 4x100.. what's the diff? (JDriver1.8t)*

yeah i figured that, i could go up to 15 they're made in 4x100
anyone know where i could pick up adaptors?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 4x4.5 and 4x100.. what's the diff? (MKII1.8Tgti)*

i believe that 4x4.5 is also the same as 4x114.3. which ive seen adapters for on ebay for like 90 bucks a pair...........you will have to check the offset of the wheels and make sure it wont poke too much................


----------

